# Flash Gordon - Movie



## KSeriphyn (Aug 17, 2006)

Did anyone remember seeing the Flash Gordon movie that was made in the 70's.  OMG wasn't it lame.  The only thing good about it was the soundtrack.

Queen Rocks!


----------



## ravenus (Aug 17, 2006)

Well there are a lot of people who consider it a masterpiece of camp cinema. Between the artificial sets, the flamboyantly colored costumes and Max Von Sydow's cheerfully hammy portrayal of the villainous Ming, there is a good bit of fun to be exacted...and of course Queen's score


----------



## Cobolt (Aug 18, 2006)

The soundtrack ws awesome, just like the later Highlander, Queen and film tracks worked well together.

The movie is one of those that make you smile, the acting is bad, the effects are bad, the characters two dimensional but still it somehow retaind the characteristics of the old black and white serials of Buster Keaton.


----------



## KSeriphyn (Aug 18, 2006)

And wasn't there a lot of colour and glam!  I think apart from the kick-ass soundtrack, which is so hard to find (I love to get my hands on it) the colour really drew me in.

Yeah, the acting and fx was a crack up.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 18, 2006)

It wasn't lame if you were a kid like me watching it. I mean, Brian Blessed and the Hawkmen? Brilliant stuff!!


----------



## ray gower (Aug 18, 2006)

The film was perfectly realised- It was supposed to be a hammy production from the naff music through the silly effects and dodgy acting.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 19, 2006)

I liked it but I still prefer the Buster Crabbe serials...ridiculously good fun


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2006)

i still love it today, yes it's camp and a bit silly, but still great. to quote our esteemed leader:


			
				 I Brian said:
			
		

> Brian Blessed and the Hawkmen? Brilliant stuff!!


not to mention timothy dalton and FLASH himself. and the damsels were jsut as wonderful. I still watch it, when i'm feeling a bit beleagured by the world. real feel good stuff.
and of course the sound track was great.
Edit: to say its lame is like saying rocky horror is lame!


----------



## ravenus (Aug 19, 2006)

I thought Rocky Horror IS lame actually. About 30 min in, I just couldn't stand the absolute tedium induced by it.


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 19, 2006)

ravenus said:
			
		

> I thought Rocky Horror IS lame actually. About 30 min in, I just couldn't stand the absolute tedium induced by it.



wash your mouth out with soap RHPS is a classic with a brillant soundtrack and tremendous over acting by Tim Curry.

I enjoy the cheeseyness of Flash Gordon and watched it just a couple of weeks ago on tv


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 20, 2006)

ravenus said:
			
		

> I thought Rocky Horror IS lame actually. About 30 min in, I just couldn't stand the absolute tedium induced by it.


Rocky Horror is camp, silly, science fiction double feature stuff and i love it. But that's ok, cause i'm obviously only gonna watch it with like minded people


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 20, 2006)

Wasn't lame me I can remmeber the 1st time I watched with my Dad. 'Gordon's Alive!" Brian Blessed rocks


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 20, 2006)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I liked it but I still prefer the Buster Crabbe serials...ridiculously good fun


 
I bet you remmeber when that was first shown


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 20, 2006)

i don't like queen, but i do like the sound track they did for flash gordon. don't like the rocky horror picture show either, but i worship richard o brian who made the latter, and i don't mind bits of it. i just get bored rather fast watching the hwole thing

flash gordon is entertaning. i like seeing peter duncan, who i used to watch on blue peter, prancing around. and timothy dalton too, from what i remember.


----------



## Wiggum (Aug 21, 2006)

I own it.


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 22, 2006)

ravenus said:
			
		

> I thought Rocky Horror IS lame actually.


 
Did you mean lame or lame´. Although I admit I wouldn't watch it at a theatre, I waited for videotape. Flash Gordon?  Larry "Buster" Crabbe will always be Flash to me. I remember coming home from church on Sunday and watching the serials on our blonde wood, black and white console TV while waiting for my mother to finish cooking Sunday dinner.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 22, 2006)

What I meant to say was that most of the humor fell pretty flat for me.


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Oct 12, 2006)

But it has got Ornella Muti in!


----------



## roddglenn (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got Flash Gordon as my ring tone on my mobile.  Great film.  I agree about the bad effects, bad acting, cheesiness etc, but I love it.  Must have a lot to do with the nostalgic feel of remembering watching when I was a kid, but I still love it today.  

Go Flash Go!

Flash I love you!

But we've only got 24 hours to save the Earth!

And the best one which has already been mentioned Brian Blessed's booming voice - 'Gordon's alive?!'


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 12, 2006)

the_faery_queen said:
			
		

> i don't like queen, but i do like the sound track they did for flash gordon. don't like the rocky horror picture show either, but i worship richard o brian who made the latter


 
And of course, Richar O'Brien appears in Flash Gordon, so that links the two of them nicely!


----------



## iratebeaver (Oct 12, 2006)

KSeriphyn said:
			
		

> Did anyone remember seeing the Flash Gordon movie that was made in the 70's. OMG wasn't it lame. The only thing good about it was the soundtrack.
> 
> Queen Rocks!


FLASH! AHHHHHHHHH. He saved everyone of us. 
We own it. Your right though it is totally lame. and queen does rock. the best part was when the dr. escapes from the brain washing and tells haw he avoided being brain washed.


----------

